# My first Blackfin, kicked my but



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We went offshore yesterday about 25 miles to hopefully get some meat for the freezer. We headed south to bottom bounce and hopefully get on some mahi. We got to the spot and started catching some blackline tile and Mingos. We picked up a few mahi around the boat but had a hard time getting more to bite. We started a chum line and my cig got nailed. After a bit of a fight, landed my first Blackfin! Very excited to say the least. We had a couple wahoo swim by we weren't prepared for. By the time we got to them , they were gone. We caught a few more mahi, many red snaps, a lane and an almaco. We got on a few triggers later in the day. Overall great day with a nice mix bag of fish.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Great day on the water!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Did the fight get pretty old when it started the death spirals?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what an awesome day!!! I bet you were stoked.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Blackfins are a great fish, congratulations! I am sure that now *YOU* are hooked, especially if you've grilled or seared those loins by now.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great Chaps...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Nice! Did the fight get pretty old when it started the death spirals?


I hooked him on my lighter rod so yes it was exhausting and he stayed straight down until we finally got him close enough to gaff.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice Catch! Congrats!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool report congrats I can never understand how blackfin don't get more love...:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love reading reports. Thanks and congrats.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great fighters!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Strong fish for sure, gotta love offshore fishin!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

how2fish said:


> Very cool report congrats I can never understand how blackfin don't get more love...:thumbsup:


The problem I've seen is that people don't take the time to quickly brain them (kill/sever the spinal cord) and bleed them.

The first blackfin I ate were just thrown on ice and then cleaned...I wasn't fond of the taste. The last trip I went on, one of the guys was a former deckhand. He'd kill them quickly, let them bleed out in a bucket, hang them over the side to cool down and then throw them on ice. The meat came out translucent pink and was delicious!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

photofishin said:


> The problem I've seen is that people don't take the time to quickly brain them (kill/sever the spinal cord) and bleed them.
> 
> The first blackfin I ate were just thrown on ice and then cleaned...I wasn't fond of the taste. The last trip I went on, one of the guys was a former deckhand. He'd kill them quickly, let them bleed out in a bucket, hang them over the side to cool down and then throw them on ice. The meat came out translucent pink and was delicious!


 Thanks for the reply that must be it, the crew I fish with have always done that bleed out deal and then ice them quickly , I've also seen folks that 'chill kill" them . They have a ice chest with a slurry of ice and water and they throw them in that and supposedly it does the same. :thumbsup:


----------

